# Cronometro con celulas fotoelectricas.



## juliwoodbcn (Abr 11, 2006)

Buenos dias, soy un atleta y me interesaria hacer lo siguiente:

2 celulas fotoelectricas, al pasar por delante de una de ellas se envia una señal a un puerto serie de un ordenador y al pasar por la siguiente(meta) se envia otra vez la señal al puerto serie.

La idea es que mediante software controlar los tiempos que tarda el atleta en recorrer la distancia entre las 2 barreras.

he encontrado esto:
http://www.atletismo-ext.com/temporal/esquema.swf

tanda de preguntas:

¿un optoacoplador es lo mismo que una celula fotoelectrica?
El margen de error es importante, no me importa error de hasta +- 5 centesimas de segundo ¿es mejor hacerlo como indica el circuito que os he puesto, o mejor utilizar microcontroladores, o reles?

Un vez que llegue información al puerto serie, yo ya me defiendo con la programacion, pero la parte de electronica... estoy un poco pez.

Se agradeceran todo tipo de sugerencias y criticas, asi como orientacion de por donde buscar o que apartados investigar Smile


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 11, 2006)

juliwoodbcn dijo:
			
		

> Buenos dias, soy un atleta y me interesaria hacer lo siguiente:
> 
> 2 celulas fotoelectricas, al pasar por delante de una de ellas se envia una señal a un puerto serie de un ordenador y al pasar por la siguiente(meta) se envia otra vez la señal al puerto serie.
> 
> ...



Una célula foto eléctrica abarca varios sensores ópticos, un optoacoplador como el de la imágen ya esta encapsulado, usted debe de hacer el mismo diseño pero sin cápsula compra un fotodiodo y un fototransistor y los pone uno frente al otro entre más lejos los ponga menos recepción habra  tal vez sea bueno amplificarlo si tiene poco alcance.

Yo no se usar el serial pero por paralelo y con C estaría bastante sencillo 

Alguna otra duda???

Saludos


----------



## mza_rock (Mar 1, 2007)

hola, yo estoy en la misma, mi idea es usar un diodo laser como sensor de salida y de llegada (que se lo voy a sacar a una lectora de cd rota) y transmitir la orden via radio para que empiece el conteo en el cronometro de llegada. Hasta ahora lo unico que he hecho es el cronometro, que si quieres te lo paso, si avanzo en el tema te aviso


----------



## ELCHAVO (Mar 1, 2007)

Hola amigos

Un optoacoplador NO es lo mismo que una celula fotoelectrica. Hay gran diferencia entre las dos.

El optoacoplador se usa como lo dice su nombre acoplar dos circuitos electronicos pero de tal manera que se comuniquen unicamente por luz, y asi proteger una etapa de la otra en caso de corto circuito o sobrecarga.  En caso de que pase esto el optoacoplador se podria dañar PERO ese choque o problema electrico no se traslada a la etapa en que se quiso aislar (optoaislar).

esto se usa mucho cuando uno quiere por ejemplo unir un puerto de un computador y unirlo con circuitos de potencia o de control, y asi protegemos a nuestro computador !.en caso de alguna transicion electrica fuerte o algun serio problema electrico.

Una celula fotoelectrica la llaman a un tipo de sensor que detecta distintos niveles de energia luminica y que podria servir para tu proyecto para detectar la interrupcion del rayo de luz cuando pases por la meta.

conclusion, el optoacoplador usalo para proteger tu computador y aislarlo del circuito electronico que vas a fabricar.

la celula fotoelectrica usala como receptor del rayo de luz que tienes que enviar del otro lado


Ahora bien tu nos comentas que no sabes mucho de electronica y quieres usar el puerto serie, yo te recomendaria usar mas bien el puerto paralelo por cuestiones de mayor facilidad.


----------



## edu800ml (Ene 27, 2008)

Hola yo tambien soy atleta, si alguien pudiera tener el programa me interesaria mucho ya que no me manejo mucho con la programacion. yo lo k tengo pensado es con 3 fotocelulas, una para la salida, otra intermedia y otra en la meta. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 27, 2008)

hola
la configuracion de Juliwoodbcn, puede servir, pero en lugar del optoacoplador lo sustituyes por un puntero laser de los que venden los chinos por 1 euro, y en la otra parte pones un fototransistor metido dentro de un un tubo de unos 20 cm de largo, con objeto de que no le afecte la luz solar
saludos


----------

